# Keighley & Worth Valley Railway, mid-September?



## mango5 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm hoping to be walking about in the Hebden Bridge area on 11th/12th September, and am tempted by a trip on the Steam trains on Saturday 

Anyone likely to be in the area at that time?  Can you recommend places to stay/eat/drink?  Fancy meeting for a pint?


----------



## moose (Aug 14, 2009)

Shirl will be along shortly, I'm sure


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope... thinking of making it mid-week now so Steam is unlikely   Any recommendations for accommodation in Hebden Bridge?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Nope... thinking of making it mid-week now so Steam is unlikely   Any recommendations for accommodation in Hebden Bridge?



You can sleep on our camp bed if you want  otherwise check with tourist info.
Definitely meet up for a pint!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers Shirl  Already have accommodation sorted, would love to meet for a pint.  Will PM dates to you.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2009)

I live there


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2009)

Well.. not Hebden... Worth Valley... where the chuff chuffs are


----------



## Geoff Collier (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd suggest walking the stretch of the Pennine Way between the A646 (about a mile west of Hebden Bridge) and the Worth Valley. That takes you through the "Wuthering Heights" area. Then you can mosey on down into Haworth, have a few drinks in the pubs down Main Street and catch a bus back to Hebden Bridge. The bus stops outside the Old Hall at the botom of Main Street. Mind you, the last one appears to be at about 5.20 pm - but they do have taxis of course.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2009)

Geoff Collier said:


> I'd suggest walking the stretch of the Pennine Way between the A646 (about a mile west of Hebden Bridge) and the Worth Valley. That takes you through the "Wuthering Heights" area. Then you can mosey on down into Haworth, have a few drinks in the pubs down Main Street and catch a bus back to Hebden Bridge. The bus stops outside the Old Hall at the botom of Main Street. Mind you, the last one appears to be at about 5.20 pm - but they do have taxis of course.



I have regularly walked to Howarth and then back again after lunch and a pint in the pub. I walk along the Howarth Old road over the moor and not far from Top Withens (sp) is that where you mean?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## A. Spies (Aug 27, 2009)

That top withins pennine way bit is ace I went up through there a week or two ago and it was peeing down - only person i saw was one solitary japanese tourist with a messed up brolley.


----------

